
Does high-fructose corn syrup make you fatter? - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/03/does-high-fructose-corn-syrup-make-you-fatter.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
minsight
Yes.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM>

